# My Beautiful Golden girl is gone.



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you.

Run softly sweet Lucy - you were well loved and will be missed


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved Lucy. RIP sweet girl.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Run free - play hard and sleep soft sweet Lucy.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

You did everything you could for her quality of life. I am so sorry for your loss. Run free pretty Lucy girl.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Run sweet Lucy and play with all those that went before you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tracy*

Tracy

God Bless Lucy, you and Eliie. You did everything you could.
Lucy is with God now and I know that my Snobear and Smooch greeted her at the Rainbow Bridge.
I am so glad you got to hold her.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Sweet Lucy!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so, so sorry for your loss of sweet Lucy. My thoughts and prayers are with you. Rest easy dear Lucy.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of Lucy's passing. She is painfree now at the bridge, but I'm sure her spirit will be with you for some time. RIP Sweet Lucy


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

My heart goes out to you.
Know that we are keeping you in our prayers.
Play hard at the Bridge sweet Lucy.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Lucy....RIP sweet girl.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so very, very sorry. She had a wonderful, loving home and you did everything you could for her.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh no, I'm so very sorry. Lucy knew such love and sense of family. That you both will carry forever. Big hugs to you and your dau. and to Lucy... Godspeed sweetheart. You are forever loved.


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of sweet Lucy. She knew how much she was loved. 
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh Tracy. I am heartbroken to hear that Lucy's time has come.
She fought so hard to stay so long and loved you very much. I'm glad you could hold her and tell her good-bye. I know how much that hurts, but I think it was good for both of you.
Play hard and have a great time at the bridge lovely Lucy. You will be sorely missed around the world.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm so sad to read of Lucy's passing. You took such wonderful care of her and tried your hardest to extend her life and bring her joy. Sending you and your family much strength. Run free Lucy.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh Tracey, I was hoping this thread would never come. I guess it was inevitable. She had some great days at the end and I'm sure she passed the way she wanted, on her terms, in your arms. May your pain be short and your memories be long.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

RIP sweet Lucy!!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

(((hugs))) sad to hear about Lucy. (((hugs)))


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh God, I'm so very sorry and sad to hear that Lucy has gone. She was such a wonderful dog with such a wonderful, loving, caring mom. I'm so sorry for the pain you're going through right now. I wish I could be there to grieved with you and help in any way I can. Bless you.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

So sorry to hear Lucy lost the battle, she is free of all pain now and can run and play. You did all you could for her and after the pain of your loss fades may all the happy memories fill the void you feel now.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Sorry to heart that your sweet Lucy has passed, prayers to you and your family at this diffictult time.....run free sweet Lucy.....


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

You fought so hard for dear Lucy and gave her many special moments. What a great mom you have been to your friend. I am so sorry. Sending hugs... ((HUGS))


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss. What a dear girl to have shared your life with! I can tell from your posts of the things you did on her last days with you that she was well loved and happy, and I'm positive that she knew she was loved! May God help you thru this time of loss, so that you may remember the good times more vividly than the bad. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh I am so very sorry for your loss of sweet Lucy. Run free Lucy...you will be very missed.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry for your loss.

You were a very loving mother.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

So very sorry to hear Lucy lost her battle. My thoughts are with you as it's the anniversary for my golden girl today and I remember it so well and understand how you feel only too well.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry for your family. Lucy was such a fighter and she had the very best support with you and your children. She's now with the other Bridge dogs in Heaven, whole and healthy and will be waiting for you. HUGS to you and your loved ones on this very sad day.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

lucysmum said:


> ...my girl, my best friend, my defender..


We could so tell she was your girl and best friend. My heart hurts for you.

I'm glad Lucy's passing was peaceful. It is the last great gift they can give us and she showed her big heart and love right to the end. She surely was a sweetheart.:smooch:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Rest in peace, Lucy. Wait for your Mommy at the bridge. She did everything she could for you. Run Free.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

thinking of you at this sad time
have a great time at the bridge Lucy xx


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

We are so sorry to hear of your loss. To have you so very close surely must have eased Sweet Lucy's crossing from this life into whatever follows.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Sorry for your loss...


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

I am so sorry, you did everything you could for her. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so truly sorry for your loss of your girl Lucy-may she rest in peace.

I hope in the days to come, you will be able to look back on her memories and smile.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You were so dedicated to providing her the best quality of life and love and care.....I am so sorry she's gone.


----------



## opera330 (Nov 14, 2010)

*Very sorry to hear about Lucy*

Will be thinking of you during this sad time. Take good care of yourself.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I was worried this was coming. I'm so sorry to hear that she's gone.

Sleep soft, good girl.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so very sorry to hear this news. You all fought so hard. I am keeping you close in my thoughts and prayers. Take care :smooch:


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am so sorry lucysmum.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

so sorry to hear that Lucy has gone to the bridge

Rest In Peace Lucy


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. (((HUGS ))) Lucy knew she was loved, and that it was ok to go to the Bridge. Run free and play, Lucy!


----------



## KissOfGold (Mar 23, 2010)

thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You did everything you possibly could for her and she knew she was loved and cherished. She is running painfree now with all the other beloved pets at the bridge and she is watching over you now. My heart goes out to you, I know what you are going through.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Tracy I am beyond sorry and I know that your heart must be breaking right now. You did every possible thing that could be done to save her and I know she is thankful for that. Lucy was loved right until the end by her wonderful mom and she took that love with her. Be happy and run pain free at the bridge Lucy and I'm sure my Daisy will be there to greet you. In my mind I can imagine all of the goldens that we have all lost gathered and welcoming Lucy to the bridge.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucy*

Bumping up for Lucy.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss. RIP Lucy...


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Tracy and Ellie
I am so very sorry to read that Lucy has gone on to wait for you at the Rainbow Bridge. Your love and devotion to her and hers to you have always been quite obvious in all your posts. I know there are no words and although time will ease some of your pain it will never totally subside. Below is a link to a website I have found some comfort in at times such as this, I am hoping you and yours can also.

THE STAR


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

You and Lucy have both been so strong and fought so hard. I am so very sorry.. there are no words.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Lucy. She is now pain-free and watching over you--please take care of you and know that Lucy knows you were the best mom ever.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I am so sorry, I really feel for you, I lost my lovely girl last year and I understand your depth of loss. I lost my darling sweet cat this evening too, its so hard to believe they are gone forever isnt it but they are forever in our hearts and memories and thankfully have been such a huge part of our lives. Lets hope our 3 girls are all playing happily together this evening. Thinking of you


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear that Lucy is gone. I'll be thinking of you. Run free, Lucy <3


----------



## LincolnsMom (Sep 28, 2010)

Sending love and sympathy. I know how much she adored you. xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## TomCat'sGirl (Aug 27, 2010)

My heart aches for you. I am sorry to hear of the loss of your beloved Lucy. Your signature say's it best

"She is my friend, my partner, my defender, my dog. I am her life, her love, her leader. She will be mine, faithful and true,to the last beat of her heart. And I will be hers, faithful and true, to the last beat of mine." 

I'm sure Lucy felt every single one of those words that's what counts... keep it where it counts... in that special part of your heart that was made just for Lucy 

XOXO


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I am so sorry. I have gotten to the point that anything I say will not ease the pain and loss, but my thoughts and tears are with you. Hugs and prayers coming your way.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you. We're so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I am so very sorry. You gave Lucy a precious gift that all of us want - dying in the arms of the person she loved most. That is an incredible blessing.

I know your heart is in tatters right now and your eyes are blurred with tears. But when the time comes...This piece by playwright Eugene O'Neill comforted me when I lost my sweet girl: Last Will and Testament. I hope it brings you some peace.

Holding you in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Sending healing thoughts for you and your family . . .


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

You had such wonderful times together, all the way till the very end.. I'm sure Lucy was really grateful for that, and she wouldn't want Mom to be sad for too long.. Hugs to you and Ellie!


----------



## merryh (Dec 5, 2009)

So sorry to hear of the loss of your beloved Lucy. May the great memories of her help you through this tough time.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. You gave Lucy a wonderful life. I hope all those happy memories bring you some comfort. You and your daughter are in our thoughts and prayers. Hugs

RIP Lucy


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I remember you posting that you felt a little bad about posting that Lucy was doing well when so many of us had lost our loves.

Yours, Ellie's and Lucy's fight gave me something to cheer on every day. I am so sorry the fight is over, but so glad Lucy went peacefully.

Hugs, hugs and more hugs.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

My heart is breaking for you, I am so very very sorry. RIP Lucy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Lucy. My heart goes out to you and your family for the pain you are now going thru. I hope some of the sweet memories you made in the last months will help to heal some of your pain. They were so beautiful and special when you shared the with all of us. It showed what a tight bond your family had with her. Lucy is now without her pain at the bridge sharing those times with all our pups at the bridge. Hugs to you all.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your messages. You don't know how much theymean to me. 

Lucy is back home again where she belongs with her mummy and her sister. 

Ellie found and decided on a funeral place for Lucy. It was such a nice ceremony and the people were lovely to us. 

I am so tired. It has been a hard 4 months but I don't have any regrets with Lucys care. I know I did everything for her. 

Also the wondeful golden people on GRF who have helped me so very very much. And I am forever grateful. 

I have so much to write but I will end here for now. 

Please keep your prayers coming for me and Ellie.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm glad Lucy is back with you and she'll always be in your hearts and memories. This first few days are so hard and the emotions are so raw. I hope when you feel stronger emotionally you will write a tribute to sweet Lucy in the Rainbow Bridge section. HUGS..


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tracy*

Tracy

You know how sorry I am for you and Ellie about Lucy.
Lucy is free to run and play with all of our dogs at the Rainbow Bridge.
I know Smooch and Snobear greeted her!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm so glad you found a nice place for Lucy's funeral.
You and Ellie will be in my prayers. I know how hard it is right now.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love
Ko Aloha Makamae E Ipo


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Sharlin. Thank you for making this picture of Lucy. It is really beautiful and she looks so at peace. 

Karen. Thank you


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I am glad your girl has come home to you again. She will be with you forever, a part of your heart and a loving spirit watching over you.

Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## GoldenHeart6-2 (Aug 29, 2009)

My deepest condolences. May knowing that Lucy will always be with you, help you through this difficult time.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh no =( I'm in tears! I'm so sorry to hear this. I've been following Lucy's story and praying for your family. I'm so sad she had to leave you, but there is something comforting knowing she went at home, with her loved ones. Its how Teddy crossed to the Bridge. You and your daughter did such a wonderful job caring for her, she was so loved! RIP Lucy, meet up with my Teddy up there!
I'm praying for you and sending you strength!
so sorry =( *hugs*


----------



## Diesel's Mom (Oct 17, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Lucy.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sending strength to you and Ellie.


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

So sorry .


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind words they are a great comfort to me. 

I have a close friend and his daughter back in scotland and he sent me a mail this morning. I have cut and pasted it below. 

Hello you ..again..kim was round tonight doing book work and after she got here it started to snow..this morning i cleared all the snow from the road at the bottom of the drive and so there was a nice flat surface with a fine layer of snow on it when i went to take kim home..on the snow was some writing and kim and me both read it at the same time ..you won't believe this but it said ...lucy !!!!!** 

PS..also my outside light keeps coming on and off so i opened the back door and told lucy to come in out of the cold and find a nice cosy bit to lay down..you probably think i am losing my marbles..but i get lots of things happening here that just cant be explained..

What do you think?? Had it just been him I might have not thought too much but his daughter saw it too!!

Tracy and angel Lucy


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Tracy, You and angel Lucy continue to be in my thoughts. I have asked your Lucy to watch over my Beau until it is my time for him to join her.
Wishing you comfort to your heart.
Andrea


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tracy*

Tracy

I think Lucy is letting you know she is at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. I am so sorry.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I am very sorry to read that Lucy has gone to the bridge. And so sorry too that I missed this thread. I know I may not have posted on your thread(s), but I was following your journey with Lucy. She was obviously very well loved by you and your family. 

I am sure her physical presence is very sorely missed. They leave such a void. But the beauty of the love we share with them, is that in the months and years to come, you will smile warmly when you think of her. They never, ever leave our hearts.

Wishing you and your family much comfort.

Rest in Peace sweet girl!

Kim


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Kim... thank you so much for that. It really means alot to me.

It will be a week tomorrow.... sigh.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

It is hard to believe it has been a week since Lucy went to the bridge. It just seems like yeserday you were holding her in your arms.
I continue to think of you and dear Lucy. I hope that time brings you comfort and happy memories.
((HUGS)) to you and your daughter.
Andrea, Baylee, Beau and Baxter


----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

So sorry for your loss 

Goodbye Sweet Lucy, Run Free...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tracy and Ellie*

Tracy and Ellie:

Thinking of you both.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am so, so sorry. I haven't been around much lately and did not know that Lucy had passed. Hold onto your memories of Lucy, they'll help you thru the toughest moments.


----------



## seagypsy (Jan 8, 2011)

Iam so sorry for your lost. my prayers are with you and family. rip sweet girl


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Today I received a gift from Ellie. 

She designed a photo album and had it professionally made. It arrived today. I knew nothing about it. When the package arrived I knew it was photographs from the label. But had no idea she had done that!!

I am so thankful and grateful to my lovely daughter. Without her i don't know what I would have done over these terrible few months. 

We love you so much Ellie Thank you Ellie. 

From angel Lucy and her mum


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a sweetheart... such a thoughtful, loving daughter. You are truly blessed.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so very very sorry for your loss. You and your daughter fought so bravely with Lucy these past 4 months. How at peace she must have been feeling your arms around her as she crossed. Sending prayers for you and your daughter to remain strong and find peace in memories of sweet Lucy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tracy*

Tracy

You have a very special daughter-Elllie sounds like SHE IS a very wonderful, loving and sensitive daughter and you certainly deserve her!


----------



## gigobebe (Jan 11, 2011)

I just read through all the pages of your chemo thread, lucysmum, and I am so incredibly heartbroken. I loved reading about her walks and how she was doing so much better, and I am so glad that you had 4 wonderful months to spend with your darling Lucy. I only hope we can be that lucky as well.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh no, so sorry to hear about your sweet Lucy. RIP


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

That was such a lovely thing for Ellie to do. Sending you both strength.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Thinking of you everyday and wishing you comfort from your memories of your sweet Lucy. What a great thing Ellie did for you...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tracy*

Tracy

Thinking of you and Ellie everyday and praying for you two!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

The photo album sounds so wonderful
You and Ellie are in my thoughts and prayers. I know it is such a hard time right now.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

What a wonderful daughter!! How sweet, loving and thoughtful. You are blessed to have her.
Hugs to you.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

oh no....so sorry


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

It's been 3 months since my Lucy left me. And my friend has dragged me to the dance classes that we all used to go to. I was doing well and having fun although a little nervous as I haven't danced for over a year. 

One of the guys asked. '' is your dog well''?

It just knocked me for 6 and so here I am sitting outside writing to you guys, and trying really hard not to cry.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Sudden reminders can be so very hard. I know how you feel, but it's so true that time is a wonderful healer. Be well and cry all you want. Lucy was a gorgeous girl.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Gddenny.... Thank you. I am so glad I have you guys. You can all understand our pain of losing a furry friend. 

Hugs and kisses


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I just saw this and it's hard to believe it's been 3 months. I'm sorry the question threw you in a loop but I've also been there. It's hard! 

HUGS...


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh, Tracy, how you must be hurting. Three months, and it feels like yesterday, even to me.

Your Lucy would want you to dance with joy at her memory, but that may take a long time. Five years after she crossed the Bridge, I still tear up at the thought of Sabrina.

I'm glad you came to share with friends.

Holding you in my thoughts and prayers, as always.

Lucy


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Tracy, I'm so sorry you are feeling so sad. We all understand and are here for you. Lucy will be wagging her tail as she watches you dance. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Thinking of you and Ellie XXOO


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I saw someone yesterday who asked me if I was still riding in the hunter paces. I told her "no, my little Arab dies in Ocotober". Then she got upset. I forgot she knew Cotton before I got him. She apologized for bringing it up, but as much as it hurts I am glad someone still remembers and cares about my pets. Having to tell someone new is always so hard ( and I do cry).

I'm sorry for your pain and so sorry your girl had to leave you. It will get easier I klnow, but getting there sure is tough.

Big hugs to you all. Kisses and slurps from Lucy I am sure.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tracy*

Tracy

I know how much it hurts-but Lucy is romping and playing with Smooch and Snobear and all of the furbabies at the Bridge!


----------

